# Dell Inspiron 15 7537 or HP Envy Touchsmart 15..PLEASE HELP!!!



## shreyansra (May 20, 2014)

I plan to buy a laptop under 85k, and am stuck between  HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j109TX (*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-touchsmar...touch/p/itmdrynymhzrwrpg?pid=COMDRYNYMHZRWRPG), HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX (*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-touchsmar...touch/p/itmdnffz267jbppj?pid=COMDNFFTJCZFHVGU), and Dell Inspiron 15 7537 (*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&link_number=17970622). 
My primary purpose will be gaming, watching movies and running graphic softwares like Autodesk Inventor, Photoshop etc.
So please suggest which one will be the best for me. Also suggest if there are any other suitable laptops in the above price range


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

Forget these laptops. Get Lenovo Y510p with core i7.


----------



## shreyansra (May 20, 2014)

But according to the reviews online, it's battery life is poor, and the hard disk transfer rates are also below par. Plus, it has no touch (touch is just an added bonus though, can do without it too). Rest of the specs are pretty much the same, so what's the difference??

This is the model available in my country (*www.thedostore.com/ideapad-y510p-dusk-black.html)


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

shreyansra said:


> I plan to buy a laptop under 85k, and am stuck between  HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j109TX (*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-touchsmar...touch/p/itmdrynymhzrwrpg?pid=COMDRYNYMHZRWRPG), HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX (*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-touchsmar...touch/p/itmdnffz267jbppj?pid=COMDNFFTJCZFHVGU), and Dell Inspiron 15 7537 (*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1&link_number=17970622).
> My primary purpose will be gaming, watching movies and running graphic softwares like Autodesk Inventor, Photoshop etc.
> So please suggest which one will be the best for me. Also suggest if there are any other suitable laptops in the above price range



dude. 
given that budget you should wait for MSI to relaunch in India.

else get a y510p i7 ver. (trust me. we ppl are fighting it all over on a daily basis. f#@k lenovo should sponsor our arses now :/


----------



## shreyansra (May 20, 2014)

prometheus, sorry can't wait for MSI. Have to get one within the month. And what's the difference between the ones I mentioned and y510p i7, the specs are pretty much the same, and those two look better??


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

shreyansra said:


> prometheus, sorry can't wait for MSI. Have to get one within the month. And what's the difference between the ones I mentioned and y510p i7, the specs are pretty much the same, and those two look better??



Same!!?? SAME!!!?? SAME!!???
IS SALT AND PEPPER SAME!!???
Ok. Lemme explain.
HP is a complete rip off which is trying to take away your hard earned cold cash. It has a good processor but a very weak graphic card. Likewise Dell has a very weak processor and a powerful graphic card.
Now mix the powerful components of both HP and Dell and you get Lenovo Y510p. It has both a very strong CPU and graphic card. Moreover it can be upgraded for a little more(8k) to get the performance equivalence of Alienware 17 worth 1 lakh 80k.
Trust me Lenovo Y510p looks the best with red keyboard back lightening and aluminium finish.

- - - Updated - - -

If your budget is 85k then get aY510p core i7 for 77k+external graphic card for Y510p for 8k.

- - - Updated - - -

All 3 have 1 TB 5400 RPM drives so HDD transfer rate should be equal.


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

shreyansra said:


> prometheus, sorry can't wait for MSI. Have to get one within the month. And what's the difference between the ones I mentioned and y510p i7, the specs are pretty much the same, and those two look better??



it'd been nice if you could wait for MSI as prices should see a drop considering MSI's status in gaming hardware industry.

- Lenovo's build quality is way better than what you'll get from dell (inspiron 14R/15R) & HP (non business segment only; though elitebookS are tanks!)

- y510p is SLI ready 2x755m's are rock solid and good enough for game's released this year to be played at ~max settings; the default.. a single 755m is good enough for low-med settings depending upon res; in this case 1080p

- both of the HP laptop(s) you've mentioned have a GT740M 2GB gpu but have a DDR3 variant AKA last gen build.  curr gen is on DDR5; although you won't see a hugee..perf diff. but then again they are way expensive than what y510p is offering that too with a cool backlighted keybd, solid built quality and a screen with good viewing angles. DDR5 is way to go atleast for GPU intensive games/applications. nVidia CUDA

a laptop with a touch screen? well.. if I ever have to use a touch screen thingy I would flip out my smartphone instead of a 2KG+ laptop  pretty sure over here that ppl would ever use their touch enabled functionality over here..

- the one from dell: 


> 4th Generation Intel® Core™ i7-4500U processor (4M Cache, up to 3.0 GHz)


...k so 6MB cache with y510p or with HPs *>* 4MB cache == perf. bump anytime?
not to overlook the 4500*U* is a ULV (read ultra low voltage) processor which is ofc. only meant for if you're always on the run and need to max out the battery backup (forget abt decently gaming on this baby).

so all in all y510p is actually a VFM.

am also on the lookout to get myself a nice lean mean machine so am just waiting for MSI to launch and let others to drop prices :}


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

prometheus said:


> it'd been nice if you could wait for MSI as prices should see a drop considering MSI's status in gaming hardware industry.
> 
> - Lenovo's build quality is way better than what you'll get from dell (inspiron 14R/15R) & HP (non business segment only; though elitebookS are tanks!)
> 
> ...



Also,
GDDR5 doubles the memory bandwidth over DDR3 which prevent the core from remaining idle which in turn removes memory bus bottleneck. 
core i7 4700MQ is twice as fast as core i7 4500U as the U processor has only 2 physical cores and 4 threads whereas the MQ processor has 4 physical cores and 8 threads.


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Also,
> GDDR5 doubles the memory bandwidth over DDR3 which prevent the core from remaining idle which in turn removes memory bus bottleneck.
> core i7 4700MQ is twice as fast as core i7 4500U as the U processor has only 2 physical cores and 4 threads whereas the MQ processor has 4 physical cores and 8 threads.



bro..let's leave this thread for now
we're getting into too much technical side (oh i was trying to explain in lay man's termo) which *is* def. flying above OP's head IMO


---
super like! for:



> Same!!?? SAME!!!?? SAME!!???


effect


----------



## shreyansra (May 20, 2014)

Hey, prometheus and seamon, thanks a ton for your help. Wouldn't have considered the DDR3 thing or 4500U otherwise. Going for lenovo, seems like the best of both worlds!!


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

shreyansra said:


> Hey, prometheus and seamon, thanks a ton for your help. Wouldn't have considered the DDR3 thing or 4500U otherwise. Going for lenovo, seems like the best of both worlds!!



np
do let us know abt your final purchase and share a review..might help others out here


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2014)

+1 to y510p and what [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] said


----------



## shreyansra (May 21, 2014)

Hey  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION], one last question ..... regarding the hard disk , doesn't dell have a hybrid SATA drive which is supposed to be faster, even at 5400 rpm....source : Dell's official seller in my country (*www.compuindia.com/new-dell-inspiron-laptop-15-7000-series-i7-8gb-ram-1tb-hdd-windows8.html)


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2014)

If Hard disc is so important replace it with a ssd and the laptop will become blazing fast.


----------

